# Howdy from Hambones BBQ Smoker



## hambonebbqsmoker (Dec 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas!    Happy New Year!    from My Place to your place.


----------



## arnie (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice set up! I’ve been trying to convince my wife I need a setup like that, but since I have no desire to sell Q for a living she says no way. But I think I may be wearing her down. 

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you also


----------



## dogcop1us (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cool set up!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## meateater (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## wingman (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! Can't wait to see some of your smokes.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - what a great looking set up you have. In looking at your pic I have one favor, can you send me a tanker full of gas at that price!! I am paying $3.21 for unleaded here


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker (Dec 16, 2010)

that would be nice but it has gone up here in Georgia.


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker (Dec 16, 2010)

hambonebbqsmoker said:


> that would be nice but it has gone up here in Georgia.







Scarbelly said:


> Welcome to SMF - what a great looking set up you have. In looking at your pic I have one favor, can you send me a tanker full of gas at that price!! I am paying $3.21 for unleaded here


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for joining us at the SMF. Here's hoping that you and your family have the best of holidays. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2010)

Love the setup, but I want to see a closer shot of the menu and smoker, pleeease!


----------



## rio_grande (Dec 17, 2010)

where abouts in bama are you?  Welcome


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome abaord the smoke train


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker (Dec 17, 2010)

Exit 199 on I-20 Heflin,Al


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker (Dec 18, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Love the setup, but I want to see a closer shot of the menu and smoker, pleeease!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks...I needed that


----------

